# How to....



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Our deer hunting season starts this weekend for us on the East side of the Missouri River. I have a question for all of you deer hunters. When I am deer hunting and there is a buck that I want to shoot and it is a little out of range what should I do to get him in that extra couple of yards? Should I give him a grunt call or should a try and rattle. Please help me. Thanks.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Floor it! Just kidding a little ND poaching humor.

I would say it depends on your orange clothing regs. Are you in a blind? can the deer see you? If you are head to toe orange standing out in the middle of nowhere don't draw attention to yourself, wait till he looks away and spot and stock. If you are somewhat cancealed then a grunt or rattling should work well. It depends on the lay of the land also.

TC


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Just curious, how far is out of range for you?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

tail chaser -



> Floor it! Just kidding a little ND poaching humor.


Laughing hysterically!


----------

